# Champions League 07/03/2017



## Gao (Mar 7, 2017)

Today i will bet on goals on both games in CL . Here is my bet :
NAPOLI - REAL M Over 2,5 goals 1,47 Odd
ARSENAL - BAYERN M Over 2,5 goals 1,55 Odd
Good Luck !


----------



## fairman3 (Mar 7, 2017)

Bayern easy money tonight


----------



## Romeo Glover (Mar 8, 2017)

Napoli did a pretty good job and they were really close to beat Real Madrid


----------



## Betting Forum (Mar 8, 2017)

Romeo Glover said:


> Napoli did a pretty good job and they were really close to beat Real Madrid


Cold have been different result if Napoli scored for 2-0 instead of hitting the bar.


----------

